# any symptoms of puppies losing teeth



## xowbaby (May 29, 2007)

My puppies are 5 months old and i know it is normal for them to loose their baby teeth. My question is are there any symptoms associated with them losing their teeth. My puppies are both vomiting occasionally and just feeling depressed. They go on with daily activites like playing, eating, drinking, and laying around the house, but i am concerned about them throwing up at times. It doesn't happen everytime they eat just maybe a few times after a tooth falls out. Is this normal?


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Uh that doesnt sound like a tooth situation especially if they are eating. I think a trip to the vet is order especially with depression..


----------



## onyxdaily (Apr 3, 2007)

When my 2 puppies lost their teeth, they didn't have any outward symptoms that I could see. With my Lab, I found a few teeth in his cage in the mornings, but with my Saint, I never found even one tooth, but one day I looked in his mouth and the little razor sharp puppy teeth were replaced with adult teeth. The vomiting doesn't sound like teething to me. I would probably take them for a check up with the vet.


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

I agree that it doesn't sound like losing teeth. My saint started losing teeth around 3 or 4 months; I noticed because he had blood in his mouth or elsewhere and I put two and two together and looked in his mouth, and sure enough, he had little bloody dots where sharp teeth had been. I found some of his teeth. He's about five months now and still losing teeth. I haven't noticed any other behavior except for maybe chewing.


----------

